
Show HN: Relanote – a note-taking tool to help you connect the dots - promotino
https://relanote.com/
======
ideophobia
There are so many tools like this popping up, I just wish the creators in this
space realized the gap in local implementation. I've worked on numerous teams
that would benefit from this type of simplified knowledge management and
linking, but having it all stored on someone else's server is a hard pass for
the security teams I've been on.

~~~
nscmnto
100% this.

------
pabue
Clean design, I like it.

One thing, I got stuck on the sign up because my password was too long I
think. But I didn't get an error message.

When using the dark mode, the constrast is really heavy. I would brighten the
background a bit and desaturate the text colors.

------
mvind
Very sleek design - I like it very much.

